# STX38 dies when I turn blades on



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an old stx 38 with the yellow deck. It will start and I can run it all over the yard. Forward, reverse, everything. Starts right up. But if I flip the switch to turn on the blades it dies. Then it won't start again unless I get off and then back on or rock it back and forth. My lawn is growing fast so I need to get this worked out. Any ideas?

thanks
Jason


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I bet it's your seat safty switch. Try by- passing it.............


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay. How do I do that? Just shove some wire in each connector ? I've never worked on this thing. I don't know too much about it.

Jason


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! Unplug it from the seat and complete the circuit. The switch is in the foam rubber within the seat, and they go bad after awhile.


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

I think mine might be different then. There are no wires going into my seat. Under the seat there is a spring that presses down a bar. Under that is a box with 2 wires. I haven't looked down there to see what is there.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rw02kr43 said:


> I think mine might be different then. There are no wires going into my seat. Under the seat there is a spring that presses down a bar. Under that is a box with 2 wires. I haven't looked down there to see what is there.


Okay, this is what you want to bypass then. When you said older, I was thinking 80s, from which my mower comes from.......


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

It very well might be from the 80s. flat front with no headlights or anything. Yellow deck

















Jason


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

*more pics*

here are some pics of what the seat and under seat look like

































Jason


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

*troubleshooting*

If I took the belt off from the engine to the mower deck and tried to turn the blades on and it dies, would have rule out a seized bearing on the deck?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

rw02kr43 said:


> If I took the belt off from the engine to the mower deck and tried to turn the blades on and it dies, would have rule out a seized bearing on the deck?


Yes, that would rule out any deck problems. I don't see a battery in the battery box, so how are you starting this machine?


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

The battery is on a trickle charger. I took it out so look at it and take pics.

Jason


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

*seat switch*

I got the seat switch off. I bought a replacement this morning. We'll see if that fixes the problem. I really hope it does. I don't have a trailer to haul this thing somewhere.

Jason


----------



## rw02kr43 (Mar 22, 2012)

*switch*

Well, the replaced switch did nothing. I jacked up the front end and tried to spin the blades by hand. the left side on turns, but takes some pulling. The right side one is locked in place. Would that indicate a deck problem?

Jason


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

If I was you I'd start by checking the PTO circut for the mower deck. Had the same problems with my 317. I'd be mowing along and it would just die! Then after restarting if u tried to engage the deck it would die again.  What I ended up finding was that the wire going to the electric clutch had a small spot rubbed through the insulation and whenever I would hit a bump the bare wire would touch the edge of a heat shield! (Direct Short) After 3 wraps of electrical tape problem solved. Never been a problem since!


----------



## 1940johndeereL (Mar 4, 2012)

One question. When it quits running is it like someone turned off the key? Or does it stop dead in its tracks? If the engine dies like the key was turned to the off position I dought if it's anything like a locked up blade. Besides if the blade WAS locked up you'd most likely heard some squeeling from the belt as the engine trys to keep running. Hope this helps. Keep us posted!


----------

